# calanchi



## kap

Bonsoir!

Je cherche l'équivalent en français pour le terme anglais:

badlands

qui équivaut au terme italien:

calanchi

Je suis presque sûr que la traduction "calanques" *n'est pas la bonne*!

Vrai ou faux ?

kap


----------



## [Marc]

calanque sous-entend que la mer est là... ça ne semble pas être le cas de badlands, non ?


----------



## [Marc]

Maybe "canyon" ? (we use it in French).


----------



## kap

[Marc];1815719 said:
			
		

> calanque sous-entend que la mer est là... ça ne semble pas être le cas de badlands, non ?


 
Justement! Alors comment dire "badlands" ou "calanchi" en français?

kap


----------



## kap

[Marc];1815725 said:
			
		

> Maybe "canyon" ? (we use it in French).


 
Normalement canyon se traduit par canyon.

Par contre ce phénomène géologique est assez spécifique. Il s'agit de terrains argilleux creusés par l'érosion. Voir les définitions Wikipedia signalées.

kap


----------



## [Marc]

Je ne sais pas... désolé...
Marc


----------



## kap

Merci qm.
 
kap


----------



## Agnès E.

On dit aussi *une gorge* pour canyon (les gorges du Verdon, etc.).


----------



## kap

Agnès E. said:


> On dit aussi *une gorge* pour canyon (les gorges du Verdon, etc.).


Merci aussi, mais y a-t-il qqn. qui puisse m'orienter vers la traduction des "calanchi" ou "badlands"?
svp  
kap


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour, 

Ici ils proposent _''mauvaises terres''._ 


> Le nom de *Badlands* vient de colons français ayant nommé ce lieu 'mauvaises terres'. C'est également un très beau parc national, comme toujours pour ses paysages atypiques.


 

Puis dans ce lexique aussi :


> *Badlands *terme anglo-saxon qui signifie »mauvaise terre», paysage rendu semi-désertique par l'action du ruissellement superficiel qui décape les sols et y multiplie les ravines.


----------



## kap

anangelaway said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ici ils proposent _''mauvaises terres''._
> 
> Là, c'est bien une traduction!
> 
> Puis dans ce lexique aussi :


 
Ici, c'est plutôt une explication.

Merci d'avoir repéré ces sources. J'hésite encore à utiliser "mauvaises terres" pour la traduction du terme italien "calanchi". Ces derniers sont bien plus petits par rapport aux "badlands" du South Dakota. Comme tout d'ailleurs quand il s'agit du vieux continent.

Merci encore.

kap


----------



## Agnès E.

Les membres du forum franco-anglais ne connaissent pas tous l'italien, or il semblerait que le terme originel soit l'italien plutôt que l'anglais... d'où notre incapacité à vous aider.

Je transfère donc votre fil dans le forum Other Languages, où se trouveront certainement des bilingues italo-français.


----------



## kap

Bonjour!

Y aura-t-il un jour un forum Italien-Français?

kap


----------



## thaypan82

Io lo ho appena proposto


----------



## thaypan82

il mio dizionario dice calanque (fem.)


----------



## kap

thaypan82 said:


> il mio dizionario dice calanque (fem.)


 
Anch'io trovo "calanque", ma non per "calanco" bensì per "calanca".

Sono al 99% sicuro che sono 2 cose diverse!

kap


----------



## thaypan82

invece sono la stessa cosa solo che in italiano calnco è un nome maschile mantre in francese è femminile ma sono la stessa cosa.


----------



## kap

> invece sono la stessa cosa solo che in italiano calnco è un nome maschile mantre in francese è femminile ma sono la stessa cosa.


 
Veramente non sono sicuro di questo! Vedi anche il commento di [Marc]:



			
				[Marc];1815719 said:
			
		

> calanque sous-entend que la mer est là... ça ne semble pas être le cas de badlands, non ?


 
Per me "calanque" è un fenomeno che è similare, ha un nome similare, ma succede in terreni geologicamente diversi.

Fino a prova contraria_ calanco_ non è _calanca_ e i "calanchi Emiliani" non sono les "calanques de Marseille"

kap


----------



## thaypan82

il mio vocabolario dice calanchi (singolare maschile) e la traduzione dice calanque f. ossia femminile ora se ci sono vari tipi di calanchi a seconda del terreno non lo so. Comunque non essendo un animale ma un fenomeno geologico penso che non si possa avere il maschile ed il femminile ma solo uno dei due (per esempio in italiano bottiglione è sing. masc. mentre in francese è grosse boutille che è fem.)


----------



## Liseur

Faute d'alternative vernaculaire, il semble que le mot 'badlands' soit entré dans l'usage français, du moins chez des géologues.  Dans le _Dictionnaire de géologie _(Foucault, Raoult, Cecca et Platevoet, 8e édition, 2014), on définit le terme ainsi :


> Terrain où la faible végétation et le ruissellement important ont contribué à la formation de profondes ravines.  Ce phénomène affecte des pentes de roches meubles (argiles, marnes, gypse) en pays subdésertique, ou en pays plus humide, souvent par suite de la déstruction par l'homme du couvert végétal.


----------

